# bass tracker pro16



## bailey86 (Feb 20, 2011)

yesterday i bought a older pro16 bass tracker with trailer and mercury 35horse engine and trolling motor for a whopping $1,000 but the floor is all ripped out and its seat out side for who knows how long i messed with it yesterday a little it had all the old seats and flooring thrown in the middle of the boat. The seat bases and all i can reuse seats are shoot and as far as the trolling motor goes i hooked my pickup up to the boat battery and it worked kinda it doesn't turn good but i hope i can pb the cables and get it working if now i got a hand operated one on my old boat i will use for now make me an extension handle like they sell in bass pro. and the guy that had if before him told him the outboard worked if it does i dont know. the throttle cable works but the steering is stiff i say pb will free it up to. But the kicker is alot lakes i wont to fish at are limited to 10 horse of 25 horse or TM only soo i got a Johnson 6 hp engine that came with my old boat im thinking about putting on there and doing away with the console and the 35 horse I know it will look stupid haveing a little engine pushing the boat but i dont have the money to spend for now when i get more money saved up and fish rend lake and the river more with it i will throw the 35 on but for now its Floor, seats, and pulling fish in the boat do you think i should trade 35 horse off for a 15 that looks like a 9.9 or whats your opinion


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 20, 2011)

First off nice find :LOL2: I think That a 15 horse will not move the boat very fast. So unless you are going to go less than 10 mph that would be fine. A 25 horse would move that boat very fast at about 20+mph. Most new pro16's are equiped with either a 20 or 25hp motor.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 20, 2011)

$1,000. is a pretty good deal for a good hull, and trailer. Plus you got a trollin motor that works and a 35hp motor(hopefully it works). 

If the motor is good or even close to good you can sell it (or tune it up and sell it) for a profit and put that money towards your restoration. Slap your little motor on and your in business. If your gonna be fishing lakes that have 10hp limit and bought it for that purpose anyway who cares how fast it goes.

Besides, if your going to redo the whole boat anyway there are a ton of 16 ft modV jon hulls out there with tiller set ups. Just build it light and to fit your purpose and a little motor will push you fine. 

I would sell/trade that 35 for a hopped up 9.9 (15hp).


----------



## bailey86 (Feb 27, 2011)

were do you guys get your carpet and plywood ? lowes or home D or pbs were ??? and i seen on another tracker project he was makeing his own bench seats is there a kit or how do you do that ?


----------



## po1 (Feb 27, 2011)

I've got the same problem to many 10hp and 25hp lakes around me, and I like to fish them all. With 10hp and 25hp restricted lakes around you too, I'd test the 35hp to see if she runs then if extra cash is needed sell her and look for a 9.9hp with a 15hp carb. I picked up a 76 evinrude with a 15hp carb for $200 and she has no problems with putting my 16' jon on a plane. And if she's ever inspected the serial numbers will show that's she's a 9.9hp. Then continue to save and keep an eye out for a good deal on a 25hp. I'f it was me I'd get the motors done first then mod on the boat.


----------



## BloodStone (Feb 27, 2011)

*I'd Keep it (with console & controls) & then put a trolling motor plate on the back & mount your 6hp to that. As long as the 35hp is propped up out of the water & you're using just the 6hp on those restricted lakes, it shouldn't be a problem, right?
*


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd sell Dyeguy the console! :wink:


----------



## bigbadgixxer (Mar 1, 2011)

hey good find. i too just bought a similar 1989 bass tracker pro 17 for $800.00 w 40hp tracker/evinrude and tracker/pro guide bow mounted troller, old hummin bird. i already stripped all the carpet and decking out it was beat, bought new carpet at lowes. now do i use the marine/waterproof exterior glue w notched trowl or i see people use contact cememt w roller or brush? if so what type of contact cememt gel or original? also any idea for a new fuse block as mine is broken and needs replacing? and where can i get parts for it? im getting a new terrova 55lb bow troller w ipilot and sonar and either a bird or lowrance xds 7 or 8 depends on funds  any input would be awsome
thanks


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 1, 2011)

I ordered my carpet from Lowe's and got my plywood at a local lumber yard.


----------



## bailey86 (Mar 6, 2011)

what big store is the cheapest place on plywood


----------



## bailey86 (Mar 11, 2011)

I got one my new seats I order off wallmart the other will be in next few days I found carpet at lowes we like and ordered set of led lights 3ft long.


----------



## PartsMan (Mar 11, 2011)

I would hate to give up the right size motor for the boat.

Get some 25hp stickers for the 35 and swap the 6hp on for smaller lakes. A 9.9/15 will not save you much time over a 6hp.

If you rig up an over head hoist of some kind swapping won't be to bad.


----------



## bailey86 (Mar 21, 2011)

Saturday my wife gave me a future fishing buddy a healthy 8lbs 14 oz boy. Owen walker or as the family calls him ( Big O) . He's a dandy lol . Haven't worked on my boat in awhile i got my two fishing seats finally in from wall marts website and i kinda plainded on making my own bench seat for the captain seat for now but i really like these seat i got from wall mart and there cheaper then pbs on them i got 3 pieces plywood last week at lowes. i was at and farm auction awhile back seen a diamond plate tool box for back of a truck sale for $40. i seat there thinkin i wish that thing was smaller i would make a livewell out of it. Got to looking and found a 12 gallon diamond plate cooler in northern tool magazine its insulated and metal handles on the side thought it mit make a good portable livewell hook up a pump to a plugin and i could have it running and when done fishing through it in the back of the truck with ice and it stay pretty cold my boat only has livewells under the two seats and there for more bait then anything about a 3 gallon a piece is the cooler a bad idea???


----------



## Zum (Mar 21, 2011)

Congradulations....yeah I meant on the boy to
I'm sure he will be smiling when he gets in the boat.


----------



## PartsMan (Mar 21, 2011)

The boy looks good! How are you sleeping?

Sweet cooler but a little pricey.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## skimsucka (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome boat and awesome a boy! congrats


----------



## BloodStone (Mar 24, 2011)

=D> *I am SOOOOOO envious of you right now. :lol: 
I'd love to have a son. I too, toyed with the idea of using some sort of toolbox for a livewell of sorts. Let us know if you decide to go that route how it works out.*


----------



## gottafish (Mar 24, 2011)

:LOL2: =D> Congratulations!!!!!!! How come the smaller the baby...the bigger the lungs???? I bet he knows how to use them!!!!


----------



## bailey86 (May 1, 2011)

my father in law picked up some carpet the other day from one his co workers for $75 its 21ft by 8 ft gray with rubber backing. And i got my front deck cut and ready to carpet it my Big Question is what type of glue and how do i hold the deck to frame work ?? my dad and father inlaw are helping and im cunfussed and lost now :roll: . They picked up some 3m arasoul glue is this what i need and my father inlaw picked up some stainless steel screws with finishing washers and thought thats what we need hold deck on. yeah they look slick but i was kinda wanting not to see the screws that do you all think


----------



## bassfisher23 (May 1, 2011)

when i put new carpet and new casting deck in my boat i used outdoor carpet glue for the carpet (can be found at lowes) and for securing the deck to my frame work i used self drill screws a lot of them lol just counter sink the holes a little and put carpet over them all and you'll never know there there


----------



## bailey86 (May 1, 2011)

ok i was thinking i would wrap carpet around the plywood and staple it to the back side that way you wouldnt see carpet edges by the sides of the boat


----------

